# How did you come up with your business name?



## AshleyR (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious how you guys came up with your business names!

I have a few ideas for when I decide to go into business (this fall maybe) but I'm having such a hard time deciding what sounds good.

???


----------



## heartsong (Jan 23, 2009)

*x*

howdy!

with some it may be the physicality-

mad river soap co-located on the mad river near wenatchee wa

city lights soaps-seattle wa

northern lights soaps-anchorage alaska

heart of dixie-brooksville, alabama

or it may be a reflection of yourself, your hopes and good intentions:

one planet soaps,  good samaritan soaps,  higher power soaps, etc.

it will come to you when you least expect it.  keep a list-it helps.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Before I went with Malaspina Soap Factory (based on the name of the stait I live on) I was going to go with Style'n'Soap cause I liked that name.  Then my current name just kind of appeared out of thin air right about the time I used sea water in my soap and I named it Malaspina Treasure.  So - that's the story of how I came up with my company name.  You live in Ontario and there are some wonderful areas around you.  So you could name it after something in your area, or something that represents what your want your image to be - but whatever it is it will kinda "vibrate" deep within you - if that makes sense.

Heartsong's suggestion of writing down names is a great one....you will find the right one....just stay open to it...

Lindy


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 23, 2009)

You can read the story about where I came up with my business name on my website.  Go here:

http://www.3walnuts.com

Then click on "You Know You Want to Ask"...


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

KRISTIN (that would not be Kathy) - I read that and I so love your story and I really love your logo - it so works for your name.....


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 23, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

I really like XXXXXXXX - that has a fab ring to it and it's a name that sticks IMHO


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Lindy!! I keep going back to it so I'm thinking that might be it!! 

I need to do some research... but can anyone tell me quickly what is involved in registering a business name so that nobody else can use it? Is it just paperwork to fill out or are there costs involved?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Ashley - go to this site it will tell you everything you need to know for Ontario:

http://www.ontario.ca/ontprodconsum...ompanies/documents/document/stel02_168153.pdf

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Lindy! You are so helpful with this stuff.

I deleted my comment above with the name in it. I think I am going to use that one so... don't want anyone snatching it up from me.... just in case!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

That works!! I'll take it out of my post too.  And you're quite welcome..


----------



## brian0523 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I knew I wanted one simple word for my business name. A name that's easy to remember and instantly recognizable.  Personally, I have a horrible memory and it's easer for me to recall short names.  Plust it had to be something that afforded flexability in terms of brand development in the future.  Anyway, you can imagine all the crazy names and word combinations I came up with - even researching foreign languages to no avail.  

I originally decided upon the name "Luxe Savon" until after doing a trademark search, found out that was already trademarked.  Depression set in, with the realization I had to start all over again.

Then one day, the word Sudsy came to me.  That was it!  Simple, easy to remember, and something I could build on in the future.  I just had to personalize it a bit by changing the spelling.  Thankfully no one had it trademarked!

Good luck - it's prob one of the hardest things to do.


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 13, 2009)

Hehe, my little mascot sea turtle is "Sudsy the Sea Turtle"   

I originally wanted to be Tassie Soaps, because we are in Tasmania, but when I went to register my name I was not allowed because there was a similar name being used, "Tasmanian Natural Soap Company".

I am a zoologist and have always loved sea turtle conservation, and wanted to o something with sea turtles through the business (to sort-of keep in touch with the sea turtle world as I can't afford to continue post graduate research at the moment)... so it was a perfect opportunity to make the whole business sea turtle related. Tortuga is "turtle" in spanish and usually refers to sea turtles in places like Costa Rica, so Tortuga Soaps was born. We have a green alliance with Save the Turtles Inc and give them 15% of our sales. Although our focus is switching more towards soap stamps, custom soap stamps, soap moulds, and silicone moulds....


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 13, 2009)

My original name was Whats That Smell, which was taken from me. On mother's day about 2 years ago.. m brothers were messing around in my aunt's backyard, and my younger brother said "Smell It Like It Is" and it just stuck.


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 13, 2009)

Hehe! that's great!  

Your soaps are beautiful Smellitlikeitiis! I really like the colours! They are not overpowering and look very inviting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I have pages and pages of names, mine kind of happened like Lindy's , had one that I thought was right and one day the right one fell in my lap.Take your time and you will know when it is the right one for you.


----------

